

It's like Hot or Not for Websites - wmeredith
http://commandshift3.com/
The title pretty much says it all. For better or worse this is both a great resource and massive time-waster for web designers.
======
dcurtis
I especially like the About page.

It has such gems as, "So far there have been 228714 clicks. The energy it took
to click 228714 times raised the earth's temperature by
.0000000000000000033416006 degrees, contributing to the melting of the polar
ice caps. Way to go, asshole."

And "For Investors Q. Do you accept PayPal? A. Yes

Q. Who funded CommandShift3? A. CommandShift3 recently closed a Series A round
of $39 from leading venture capitalists, enabling it to buy some domains and a
pizza."

Also the idea is awesome. Bookmarked (that doesn't happen very often).

------
Tichy
"Except, instead of clicking on hot babes, you click on hot websites."

There's the catch...

------
hhm
Excellent idea and implementation... but terrible domain name!

~~~
dcurtis
Command-Shift-3 is what you press on Macs to take a screenshot. It's an
awesome name.

~~~
hhm
Oooh, I see, thank you...! I imagine the intended audience of this website
uses Macs then, which is somewhat reasonable if they are web designers).

------
webwright
The problem with peer-review sites like this is that you are measuring how
much other designers like a particular design. For most web sites, designers
AREN'T the audience.

------
samson
This sites cool,love the idea. Simple concept, so far seems well executed.

also if you submit a site, there's a hilarious video where the guy cries out
free me I'm trapped on the internet!

~~~
hhm
I submitted a site just to see that working, but I had no luck. The video
didn't work in my pc (though I could hear the audio). Btw, it seems they have
a set of different videos...

~~~
lsemel
This is Lee from commandshift3 -- what browser/os and version of Flash were
you using?

~~~
hhm
I was using Ubuntu + Firefox, and I have Flash 7 on that computer because of a
bad Flash 9 installation over a previous Flash (sometimes Flash 9 opens, most
of the times it's Flash 7; when I entered at your site it was Flash 7).

No wonder it didn't work on that computer... don't worry about it...

